# Simple Solutions



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi all,
I know that I have heard many people talk about Nature's Miracle to get rid of stains and odors from accidents but has anyone used Simple Solutions? It is nontoxic and does the same thing as Nature's Miracle. Just wondering as this is what I bought for when Zoe finally arrives (three more weeks!  )
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks for the advice!
I am expecting to go through a lot of the stuff (I know how pottytraining can be) so it might be good that I have the Simple Solutions for right now and then graduate to Natures Miracle.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

read the back of the natures miracle bottle...it does more than remove stains and odors!!!! it can be used as a chew deterrent. like instead of bitter apple---you could use natures miracle. i like the smell of natures miracle....smells a little like bubble gum. 

and i think you could even use it as detergent. so for when you clean the dog beds or something. <---i havent tried that yet

i forget what else its used for...maybe shampoo? i remember putting a little on ellies tail (which is gruffis favorite toy--hes so bad sometimes)...and ellie was totally fine with it. gruffi is SLOWLY learning that he cant play with her tail. i keep trying to get him to play with a toy. anyway....i'll check the back of the bottle today. and i'll post tomorrow.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

oh, nicole....natures miracle is awesome. like you know those Oxy infomercials? thats how i feel with natures miracle. lol. ellie threw up a little yesterday (she didnt finish her dinner...so her stomach was too empty) and i cleaned up the "solid matter" and i poured the natures miracle and left it....the stain was totally gone....almost immediately. i hope you like the product.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Where do you guys buy Natures Miracle? 
Do the grocery store have it?

tHANKS


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i've never seen it at a grocery store. i know petsmart and petco sell it. sometimes you can buy the pack of natures miracle with the black light. the blacklight is so that you can see stains that are 'hidden'. its crazy. like you know how when you watch CSI or whatever---and they get the light to see if there are any "bodily fluids"? thats how this blacklight is supposed to work. i tried it---i found a couple of stains...but you could sorta see them with out the black light. <--it happened in the old house...before we knew about natures miracle. lol.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have the black light and it did not really help any. I consider it a waste of money. I only used it once, so I might have used it wrong. I am thinking of giving it another shot tonight. There is this mysterious smell in my living room. <_< I looked around last night be could not figure out what is causing the smell.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Jul 1 2004, 11:47 AM
> *Where do you guys buy Natures Miracle?
> Do the grocery store have it?
> 
> tHANKS*


Duhh.....I don't know what I was thinking when I posted this message. :wacko: 

Of course it will be at the pet supply store.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

<_<


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Mystify79: I just bought the gallon last night at PetSmart. I went to their website during the day to see how much it was. I was shocked at the price difference.  I have noticed that the things are cheaper on the internet. I think they end up adding shipping ($7.99) to the internet item and tax to the store item I think they end up the same. :lol: Dang dogs are expensive!







At least the gallon will last a long time.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

here is some info on the different simple solution products...

http://www.bramton.com/products_us/stain&odor.htm

click on "online offers" to the left, fill out the page and it will take you to a 2.00 off coupon you can print out


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Print out the price from Petsmart online and take that to the store. I did that and the manager matched the price!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I have some stuff called fresh n clean its made by like arm and hammer has anyone tried that?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

is it a powder? i tried this powder stuff----it didnt work well.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I am glad I read this. I was going to get some of the powder stuff for my carpet this week. My carpet is starting to get a "dog smell", even though I use nature's miracle. Has anyone found anything that works to get the "dog smell" out? 

I might have to borrow my mom's carpet cleaner and just clean the carpets. That would be a pain though because my parent's live 3 hours away and I have a 2 door caviler. The only way the carpet cleaner fits in my car is to put the back seat down, which is where I put Lexi's crate when we travel. She is a bad traveler sometimes and is happier (and believes better) when she is in her crate. Hmm? Maybe I can talk my mom into coming to visit me. That way she can bring the carpet clean and take it home.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

isnt febreeze dangerous for dogs, or was that just a rumor? thats good that you go outside for a few hours though. 

we dont have that dog smell in our house anymore, but when we used to...we would bathe the dogs every 2 weeks, open the windows and vacuum every 4 days and every 3 weeks my mom would get the carpet cleaner. 

now that there isnt a dog smell...my mom vacuums every week to week and half and the dogs got a bath this week....but it had been maybe 2 months. they dont smell anymore, its crazy. sprits breath smells a little bit...if she doesnt chew her stick for the whole day....but it goes away cuz we brush their teeth everyday.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Jul 13 2004, 10:06 AM
> *isnt febreeze dangerous for dogs, or was that just a rumor?*


 I remember seeing something about Febreeze on another message board and someone posted up that it's just a rumor and that it isn't harmful to dogs.. here's the Snopes link

http://www.snopes.com/toxins/febreze.htm


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats an awesome site!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, febreeze does work. my mom smokes (now we make her smoke outside)....but before she would smoke in her room and use it. it worked pretty good.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I am going grocery shopping tomorrow night, I will have to make sure I pick some up and give it a try. Thanks for all of the replies!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I fell very fortunate, we have never had that "dog" smell. All of our freinds come over and are amazed that you can't tell we have dogs. I atribute that to the Maltese lack of dander and the fact that they are bathed every two weeks in our home. More often if needed. Our little boy gets his belly washed often as he makes a mess when he goes piddle and can get a bit smelly if not cleaned daily









We also just remodeled our house and have hardwoods throughout and what a joy that is (wish I had them when they were potty training).

Smell or no smell they are worth having in our house. I wouldn't trade them for anything.....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i spoke to my mom about it---she said its all about airing your house too. that you have to open the windows everyday for a while. our windows are open everyday in the morning till its over 75 degrees...and then we turn on the a/c.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

I feel very lucky that I don't have a dog or cat smell in my house. Both of my cats are inside cats too. I do vacuum everyday so maybe that helps. I come home for lunch and vacuum...with Lacey only being 5 months old I am very careful that nothing is on the floor that she can get in her mouth and I figure with vacuuming everyday I am getting all kinds of little things up off the floor. My whole house has carpet except for the bathrooms and kitchen. I would love to have hardwood floors throughout. I do have her exercise pen in the living room and once a week I move that and spray the carpet with Simple Solutions in case she has had an accident that I don't know about. I spray the carpet really good and then put a fan on the floor to help it dry. Plus Lacey gets a bath once a week. And I do the same as DoctorCathy...when it is over 75 degrees the a/c is on, anything under and all the windows are open to air the house out. I have a wonderful breeze that comes through the house so maybe that helps to.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

